# [A] Team Rot (Sunwell 4/6) sucht...



## Numinis (2. August 2008)

*Team Rot
Realm: Antonidas, PVE* 


Für die bevorstehenden Aufgaben in Sunwell, sowie für die langfristige Planung für WotLK suchen wir zur Verstärkung unseres Raids noch die folgenden Klassen:



*1 Schamane (Enhancer)
1 Paladin (Retri / Holy)
1 Schurke
1 Jäger
1 Druide (Resto)* 



*Welchen Spielertyp wir suchen:*
Wir suchen hoch motivierte und zielstrebige Spieler, die jederzeit bereit sind 100% zu geben, die ihre Klasse spielerisch perfekt beherrschen und denen weder die theoretischen Grundlagen ihrer Klasse noch die generelle Spielmechanik fremd sind. Über diese generellen Dinge hinaus, solltest du möglichst alle in unserem Bewerbungsbereich genannten Vorraussetzungen erfüllen. 



*Was wir zu bieten haben:*
- eine junge progressorientierte Raidgilde
- Teamplay
- optimale Raid-Organisation
- eine Raidgilde die langfristig plant und nicht nur von heute bis morgen denkt
- jede Menge Spielspass und etliche durchgeknallte Raidmember Wink



*Aktueller Raidstatus:*
Mount Hyjal 5/5 (clear)
Black Temple 9/9 (clear)
Sunwell 4/6


Weitere Informationen findest du auf unserer Homepage unter *www.teamrot.de*


Gruss
Chronus


www.teamrot.de


----------



## Numinis (5. August 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (6. August 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (9. August 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (20. August 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (20. August 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (26. August 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (3. September 2008)

update


----------



## Numinis (4. September 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (23. September 2008)

up


----------



## Numinis (25. September 2008)

push


----------



## Numinis (28. September 2008)

push


----------



## Numinis (29. September 2008)

push


----------



## Numinis (10. Oktober 2008)

push


----------

